

HELP: I want to find a tech co-founder in Los Angeles - schindyguy

I live in Calabasas, CA (its in the San Fernando Valley if your familiar with L.A.). I am 23 years old and graduated last year from U of Arizona. I currently run a technology consulting company called Omni Solutions. I do basic web development, marketing, computer repair/maintenance, and other tech consulting. Its only me and when I get a big job I usually use elance, guru, or odesk to outsource the work.<p>But I hate it.. really, really hate it. Omni is just for spending money (while I live with my new roomates -mom and dad) and try pursuing the startup life.  All I want to do is start a startup...in fact start a lot of startups.<p>I have created some basic sites using my limited skills in HTML and CSS (I have never programmed PHP, Java, ASP, etc). I have created a similar service to HARO with better matching and no media filtering (called findasource.org) and I am currently developing a craigslist style site dedicated to bartering locally.<p>But I am really looking for a local hacker to bounce ideas off of and start some businesses together.<p>I have read almost all of Paul's essays and one thing that sticks out is how hard it is to find a tech co-founder (especially when you are not in one of those tech hub cities). But I thought I might shout out my request to HN in the hopes that someone responds.<p>If you would like to talk - email, phone, beer, coffee, lunch (I'll buy), my email is<p>bryan (and then the at sign) myomnisolutions.com.<p>And if you have any suggestions for me to find a tech co-founder in LA, that would be great too. I don't even think there is a technical school close to me that I could solicit to. I would love if a Y-combinator clone started in Los Angeles.
======
apsurd
I am about to email you, but ill post here first.

1\. You must have a solid pair if you started a web development company
_without_ knowing a server-side language...

2\. I'm in a similar, situation in that I'm a one man show, and am 6 months
into liquidating my first (tshirt printing) business and going 100% all in on
a web-app startup.

3\. Take #1 as a compliment =)

Email is on the way. Best of luck.

------
JoelPM
I hope you're able to find a tech co-founder. In the event that you don't but
you're willing to take a more long-term approach to finding one, here's what
I'd recommend:

Join an existing startup in LA - they are out there, just harder to find than
up north. The relationships you develop will be great resources for the
future. I recently joined a startup here and it quickly became apparent, at
least in this group, that a lot of the people worked together at past startups
(successful ones). Not only that, but they are also connected to the other
people doing startups.

As an aside, one of my colleagues noted that "a failed startup is the best way
to build your network." When a startup goes bust people scatter to different
endeavors and then, when it comes time to hire, reach out to the guys they
worked with at the last startup they were at. This is also true of successful
startups - they get acquired/go public and after a while the culture changes
and the initial group disburses to start other things.

Regarding technical schools - you should reach out to CalTech.

~~~
kngspook
How did you find a startup to join in LA?

~~~
schindyguy
Yes, what would be your suggestion for finding startups to work for in LA?

------
Aleran
What do you mean there isn't a technical school close that you could solicit
to? What about UCLA, UCI, Harvey Mudd, CalTech???

~~~
schindyguy
I was thinking like a trade school. But thanks for the suggestions

------
notphilatall
Have you tried local meetups? I have limited experience with LA, but from what
I've taken away the startup scene is a lot more concept oriented, and less
hands-on, that the bay scene.

Escape from LA, and use your computer skills to do that.

~~~
psyklic
I go to a lot of tech mixers and entrepreneurship meetups in LA. Although many
people who are less tech-oriented come (particularly in film/entertainment),
there are quite a few people who are very hands-on.

~~~
schindyguy
are you talking about ones through meetup.com or events like the ones hosted
through mixergy.com?

ya and there arent a lot of hands on people here...especially where I
live...britney spears just moved in, and we got the kardashians and denise
richards reality shows...

------
natrius
Shameless plug: One marginally helpful option might be looking for Hacker News
readers in LA.

[http://alpha.sitesincommon.com/search?metros[]=33&sites[...](http://alpha.sitesincommon.com/search?metros\[\]=33&sites\[\]=67)

~~~
schindyguy
I like your idea, but whats the point of knowing James reads HN and is close
to me if I cant contact him? Are you integrating a messenger or something?
What do you see a loyal user doing on the site?

~~~
jamesk2
Hey, I'm that James in Santa Monica.

Come to the next L.A. Web App Meetup or another meetup.
<http://web.meetup.com/34/> was the last one I went to.

You will get a chance to meet a lot of people who are looking for partners. I
met 2-3 people there last time who are exactly in your shoes.

Also, a VC/Incubator called the Mail Room was one of the sponsors.

BTW, there were several disheartened announcements for rails developers...
"We've got jobs for rails developers... if there are any left in l.a.,
southern california, southwestern u.s.... buhler?"

------
schindyguy
thanks everyone for the points, hopefully it will help it get noticed

